# Eating while Intermittent Fasting (leangains)



## R Burr (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm going to start this approach to dieting this week. I'm wondering,,,can I eat small meal and "graze" durring the eating period, or do I need the large amount of calories post workout. Also if I break my fast at 1:00 pm and start it at 9:00,,,,,can I eat my last meal at 9:00??,,,,,when is the latest I can eat at.

Thanks


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 19, 2012)

You have a window of x hours. Chow, munch, feast, gorge, stuff, snack, consume, ingest, nosh, mess, pig out, scarf, satiate, nibble, devour, peck at, bolt down, gobble, gluttonize, forage, or yes, even graze during that window. But like Gremlins after midnight, no food outside the window or you'll turn into the Maly Glod monster. 8:59 is OK, 9:01 is not (hey, you made the rule, follow it).

However I do believe the best way is to eat 3 meals spaced as far apart as your window allows. You seem to have an 8-hour window, so 1:00, 5:00 and 9:00. That allows for a bit of 'pulse feeding' to let your blood amino levels fall back to baseline so the next meal will stimulate growth.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm going to start intermittent fasting also, i'm following the book "Eat Stop Eat". Basically you eat until a time you set for your last meal, say 5pm and you don't eat again till 5pm the next day. You should go at least 18 hours and no more than 24 hours before eating. Then eat how you normally eat, that's it.
I'm going to start "IF" once a week then move up to twice a week.


----------



## snakeskinz (Mar 19, 2012)

Ichigo said:


> I'm going to start intermittent fasting also, i'm following the book "Eat Stop Eat". Basically you eat until a time you set for your last meal, say 5pm and you don't eat again till 5pm the next day. You should go at least 18 hours and no more than 24 hours before eating. Then eat how you normally eat, that's it.
> I'm going to start "IF" once a week then move up to twice a week.


this works and i have done it ...once a week plow like a maniac ...force myself to eat all day and not clean... then fast for the next 24 hours ....theory is it boost metablism whie dieting and eating clean the other 5 days

snake


----------



## lee111s (Mar 20, 2012)

I've been doing leagains cut diet for about 10 weeks now. IT IS AWESOME.

You can eat however you like within the 8 hour window, make sure you get your macros in. Don't eat too little, and don't eat too much!

I eat only 2 or 3 meals a day (2 on rest days 3 on training days). On training days you need to get about 50% of your total calories in about an hour after finishing your workout. On rest days, have your biggest meal as your first meal.


----------

